# Maximum Yield per Plant 1000W Light?



## skunkmeister (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm curious as to the max people are pulling from each plant under 1000W lights and how many plants per light you are doing. We have 4 lights and probably 20-30 plants. We are only pulling 1-3 ounces per plant. We are using Tiger Bloom and one other nutrient I can't name off hand right now and we are also using a Hutterite soil that is very airy. We add perlite, composted cow manure and bat guano. I'm hearing about people who are pulling 1-3lbs per plant. What are we doing wrong?


----------



## canucks420 (Nov 10, 2010)

what strain? how long you veg for? got proper temps and ventillation?


----------



## skunkmeister (Nov 10, 2010)

we have many different strains and the yield depends on the strain. we veg for atleast a month. they are clones of clones. you can clone clones right? temps, humidity, ventilation is all very good. Co2. The works.


----------



## skunkmeister (Nov 10, 2010)

I take it no one here uses 1000W lights?


----------



## PistilPimp (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm sure plenty of people here use 1000 watt lights. But the question you are asking has literally been asked 100 times a day since before most of us were born. 

The light alone does NOT determine your plants yield. There are guys out there running 400watt lights who are capable of pulling more than a newb with a 1000 watt light. Environment, nutrients, stress, strain...all of these make a huge difference. Now you said that this is all ideal, so...I would suggest experimenting with different training methods.

Are you growing single cola plants? You are vegging them for a month, so what kind of topping and/or lst are you doing? Do you have any pictures of your plants? If you were running 4kw with a perfect environment, and a good yielding strain...you should pull at least a pound per light.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 10, 2010)

You should be able to pull WAY more than 1-3 oz a plant with
1kw light and a month worth of veg time. 

I think a big part of pulling pounds of plants is going with a
vertical light setup and lots of them, something like this:

x o x
o x o
x o x

Where o's are bulbs and x's are plants.

Not sure what kind of light setup you're using, but something
tells me you could definitely fine tune some aspects.


----------



## skunkmeister (Nov 10, 2010)

yeah my setup is running like so. 

o x o 
x x x
o x o

theres definitely some dead spots. but even the plants directly under the lights arent pushin more than that. its just so hard to try and figure out the exact problem when it takes so long to tell if one correction has worked or not. We are medical and we are new but we know we can push this setup to run at maximum. we just dont want to waste lots of timing finding the right way.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Nov 10, 2010)

PistilPimp said:


> I'm sure plenty of people here use 1000 watt lights. But the question you are asking has literally been asked 100 times a day since before most of us were born.
> 
> The light alone does NOT determine your plants yield. There are guys out there running 400watt lights who are capable of pulling more than a newb with a 1000 watt light. Environment, nutrients, stress, strain...all of these make a huge difference. Now you said that this is all ideal, so...I would suggest experimenting with different training methods.
> 
> Are you growing single cola plants? You are vegging them for a month, so what kind of topping and/or lst are you doing? Do you have any pictures of your plants? If you were running 4kw with a perfect environment, and a good yielding strain...you should pull at least a pound per light.



True, If you do (example) a DWC, and make sure plants get even amounts of lights, and pick the right nutrients and dosage for the right strain, a gram a watt should definitely be obtainable.

Ive seen so many grows where a 400 MH gest 1gr=1w minimum. You seem to have your soil\nutes tought out, so just make sure one strain doesn't overcrowd the other, and you should have real tasty buds.

ps, are you running a HPS or MH ?


----------



## skunkmeister (Nov 10, 2010)

Hps in flower and mh in veg. The vertical lighting is just out of the question for now but that's a great idea.


----------



## themoose (Nov 10, 2010)

I have seen caregivers, who swear by maintaining a forest with stalks the size of my arm, those puppy's were eating at least a 1000w each, and then i know some people who swear by never putting less than 1000w on a 5x5 area, in which case your yields (which are beyond variable) would be entirely effected.

you could figure out for your own situation by dividing the amount of yield you get by your overall light, this will give Grams/watt of light

good luck, sounds like your makin out just fine as is


----------



## kindone (Nov 10, 2010)

themoose said:


> I have seen caregivers, who swear by maintaining a forest with stalks the size of my arm, those puppy's were eating at least a 1000w each, and then i know some people who swear by never putting less than 1000w on a 5x5 area, in which case your yields (which are beyond variable) would be entirely effected.
> 
> you could figure out for your own situation by dividing the amount of yield you get by your overall light, this will give Grams/watt of light
> 
> good luck, sounds like your makin out just fine as is


 
This is exactly right. It is all about light not about plant numbers. I get pretty much the same yield with 2 plants as I do with 4 plants under two 600 watters. Grams per watt is the only real way to measure yields in my opionion


----------



## skunkmeister (Nov 10, 2010)

So you're saying if I got 73.6 grams off of one plant and I divide that by my light wattage(total? which would be 4,000W) then thats what i'm getting?


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 10, 2010)

Gram per watt is total harvest weight divided by wattage, not just a single plant
divided by the entire rooms lighting.


----------



## skunkmeister (Nov 10, 2010)

Well fuck that doesn't work for me haha, we have plants on rotation and harvest every couple weeks. It's not the whole room at once. Some plants in the flower room are a couple weeks old some are older. So that doesn't work in my case.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 10, 2010)

Well you could just keep track of how many plants you can 
fit in the room, and keep records of them when they come 
out and once you get to a room full you'll have the total
weight of "one harvest" and can just divide by your wattage.

What are the specs on your grow room nutes/temps/methods/addatives etc?


----------



## skunkmeister (Nov 10, 2010)

That is a good idea. We are using Tiger Bloom and Nora Flo or Flora Nova or something I can't recall the exact name. Temps range from 70-85F RH ranges from 40-50%. We top each branch and we don't use any additives except in the soil which I mentioned above.


----------



## skunky33 (Nov 24, 2010)

skunkmeister said:


> I'm curious as to the max people are pulling from each plant under 1000W lights and how many plants per light you are doing. We have 4 lights and probably 20-30 plants. We are only pulling 1-3 ounces per plant. We are using Tiger Bloom and one other nutrient I can't name off hand right now and we are also using a Hutterite soil that is very airy. We add perlite, composted cow manure and bat guano. I'm hearing about people who are pulling 1-3lbs per plant. What are we doing wrong?


There's no way in hell you're going to pull 1 pound per plant growing as many plants as you are. Those 2-3 pound huge plants are vegged for months and they're of the appropriate strain to do so, than kept under a 600-1000 watter each, most often with side lighting to boot. If you want huge increase in yields go with a nute program like the Fox Farms feeding schedule or one of your choosing. Molasses helps a lot. Yield also has a lot to do with strain and the right pheno of that strain. Most strains will get at least 100 grams per plant but some are much more difficult to get that much. It sounds as if you have 20-30 plants you're looking to get at least 5 oz from each. You can get a strain like Chronic, Big Bud, Critical and easily achieve 5 0z per plant with the right nutes don't top those strains! If you want to top and grow multiple colas Big Bang or NL#5 type strains.


----------



## FrontaLobotomy (Nov 24, 2010)

As stated, you won't be getting 1kg+ yields per plant in a growspace filled with 20 plants under 1000w of lighting. You need a lot of space just to bust out one plant that yields a key, and veg it for maybe 6 weeks or more. The 1kg+ method is something I've always felt is better for outdoor growing, though I've seen it done indoors I just feel it's not as efficient in comparison to outdoor methods. 20 plants at 3oz per on average will leave you with a harvest of around 1.7kg anyway, so you're already getting the return you'd roughly get by maintaining one or two huge plants.
You didn't mention any ventilation in your grow setup either, you might want to consider that if you haven't got it already, as that's really important for a grow as large as yours.


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Nov 24, 2010)

my estimation is that youll get what you get, dude.


----------



## intensive (Nov 24, 2010)

^ that reminded me of the cowboy in the bowling alley in the big lebowskie


----------



## Smokin Heavy (Nov 25, 2010)

Hey what's up bro i'm actually located in bozeman and have a green card as well, i would add to everyone's input to switch from that huterite soil to some happy frog. My buddy got some of that stuff and i was very let down by it, horrible drainage and lacking in nutrients.


----------



## skunkmeister (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up man. I'm pretty sure we're going to be switching the soil as this shit just causes problems including gnats and mites. We ended up with an issue on our hands.


----------



## SSHZ (Nov 25, 2010)

Without trying much, I typically get a little more than 2 lbs. per 1000 watt HP. I jam 24 plants under 2 lights, veg for no more than 26-28 days, pinch at least once, and flower typically for 65-70 days. 5 gallon pots, pro-mix mix, organic ferts. I alternate strains- one grow is for weight, the next grow is for quality. I always grow at least 2 strains for some variety........ simple and easy- I'm an old guy!


----------



## icanfarm (Nov 26, 2010)

i run 5x1000 and see a bit better than a lb a light hope to see better yet when i get the genetics and dial in the ones i have 3 over a 4x8 tray in ocean forest


----------



## icanfarm (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry to post back to bak but skunk you may still see knats with soil if it has any decomposing plant mass in it iv had nats with foxfarms ocean forest i use sunshine number 4 it has no nutes of its own and i mix 1 perlite to one cube of sunshine but ratio is some thing youll have to fine tune for yourself


----------



## penguinking (Apr 27, 2011)

themoose said:


> I have seen caregivers, who swear by maintaining a forest with stalks the size of my arm, those puppy's were eating at least a 1000w each, and then i know some people who swear by never putting less than 1000w on a 5x5 area, in which case your yields (which are beyond variable) would be entirely effected.
> 
> you could figure out for your own situation by dividing the amount of yield you get by your overall light, this will give Grams/watt of light
> 
> good luck, sounds like your makin out just fine as is


i like that moose... big ups


----------



## axl (Apr 27, 2011)

A mistake i made early on is cramming too many or too big of plants together. Its best to fill te room, but leave each plant room to grow. For me, growing in an ebba nd grow, i found 8 plants, veg for just under a month, filling in about 1/3 of the overall space is perfect. Use clones, all the same strain. Grow it a few times to dial in to exactly what it likes to be fed. ALso, get a good yeilding strain. Make sure all conditions are ideal and keep at it. From what i have seen, yeild will come with experience. WHen i first started, i would have huge mistakes and errors, and my yeild sucked. The better you get, the more you get a feel for everything, the greater yeild you will acheive. No secrets, just doing everything correctly with a high yeilding strain under the ideal conditions. Dont focus your energy on expensive supplements and what not until you dial in all the basics. Remember your single limiting factor will throw off the entire balance.


----------



## The Yorkshireman (May 12, 2011)

skunkmeister said:


> I'm curious as to the max people are pulling from each plant under 1000W lights and how many plants per light you are doing. We have 4 lights and probably 20-30 plants. We are only pulling 1-3 ounces per plant. We are using Tiger Bloom and one other nutrient I can't name off hand right now and we are also using a Hutterite soil that is very airy. We add perlite, composted cow manure and bat guano. I'm hearing about people who are pulling 1-3lbs per plant. What are we doing wrong?


Is that 20-30 plants under 4 1000w lights? 
20 plants,5 plants per 1000w pulling 3 ounce per plant. 15 ounce per light aint right,I can do 4 plants under a 400w and pull 3 ounce per plant.


----------

